# Tongue out Tuesdays !?



## AKD (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## BubbaBearsMomma58 (Dec 10, 2019)

That long tongue say I wait fur a treat from my hoomans. What a beautiful fur baby


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Precision licking required when sharing an icecream. (Great stuff when he's inappetent.)


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

A little late, but had to join! lol


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Leaking the thread into Wednesday...sorry 😅


----------



## Wunderwhy6 (Nov 29, 2020)

Wet tongue Wednesday?


----------



## BubbaBearsMomma58 (Dec 10, 2019)

Dunkirk said:


> Precision licking required when sharing an icecream. (Great stuff when he's inappetent.)
> 
> View attachment 586459


Oh dis ice cream taste so fluffing good. Lol sweet fur baby


----------



## BubbaBearsMomma58 (Dec 10, 2019)

Wunderwhy6 said:


> View attachment 586462
> 
> Wet tongue Wednesday?


I is ready for kisses an licks of anyones food. It’s ruff being dis beautiful 😍


----------



## Katiebob (Aug 9, 2021)

Late to the party but Juno says "BLAHHH"


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Sunflowers said:


> View attachment 586463


🤪


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

Sunflowers said:


> View attachment 586463


If there is a longest tongue contest, Rolf would be the winner, lol


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I was worried max would choke on his tongue in this picture. Max enjoying some pets from my boy and he enjoys all of it with a flair!


----------



## Benny's Mom (9 mo ago)

Big Yawn


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Ooops I missed it yesterday too. Well, here’s puppy Scarlet, tired from running in the woods. 











And one-eyed Carly 










And crazy Nora at the dog show


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## BubbaBearsMomma58 (Dec 10, 2019)

Sunflowers said:


> View attachment 586463


This is one beautiful fur baby that has the longest fluffing tongue for lots of treats.😅🥰


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

Sunflowers said:


> View attachment 586463


how does it fit back in?!?!?!🤣


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

dogfaeries said:


> Ooops I missed it yesterday too. Well, here’s puppy Scarlet, tired from running in the woods.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many beautiful dogs do you have  Lol


----------



## Al Pozzolini (Aug 13, 2013)

AKD said:


> View attachment 586456


That's a great lookin' pup!


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Mannix (12 mo ago)




----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I should have named him Gene 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Mannix (12 mo ago)

That dog looks very much like my Mannix.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Can’t forget my best boy ever.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Mannix said:


> That dog looks very much like my Mannix.


My Rolf?
I agree.
If someone told me they were littermates, I might believe it.


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

Late to the game, but here is Oskar tongue.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Even later to the game but here she is!


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

Sorry, a bit late


----------



## TXRanger (10 mo ago)

Nine months old already


----------



## CKMunday (10 mo ago)




----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

Sunflowers said:


> View attachment 586463


just let it all hang out


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

Dunkirk said:


> View attachment 586494


what,I, Iiii, I'M almost there, a little bit more ...yehhhhh.... got it!


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

TXRanger said:


> Nine months old already
> View attachment 586791


PLTHrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## DougnLuna (Apr 3, 2021)

Sunflowers said:


> View attachment 586463


that looks like he could trip over it...


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## DougnLuna (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

This is forever one of my favorite tongue out photos of young Keystone after a training session… I used to say, if his birthmark isn’t showing, let’s keep going….


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

A VERY young Hans


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Super young Rolf


----------



## DougnLuna (Apr 3, 2021)

With a little bit of tugging I got the rest of it to come out 😝


----------

